

Have you heard of Alan Turing? - SagelyGuru

It is the centenary of his birth on 23rd June.
There was a post here today which attracted no comments. So I tried again with a link to<p>http://www.turingcentenary.eu/<p>and a long comment. Again, the same thing. Not a single comment or upvote. You had never seen a topic disappear off the front page so fast. It was long gone before I even had the time to finish my comment.<p>So now I am just curious. Have you heard of him? Do you care? Is he just another foreign/irrelevant/faggot (tick all that apply).
======
crisnoble
Of course I've heard of him, anyone who hasn't can get a quick overview here:
[http://www.radiolab.org/blogs/radiolab-
blog/2012/mar/19/turi...](http://www.radiolab.org/blogs/radiolab-
blog/2012/mar/19/turing-problem/)

------
reiz
Of course. I studied computer science in Germany and Alan Turing was a
fundamental element of the study. Learning how the turing machine is working
was mandatory. I studied from 2000 - 2005.

------
azmenthe
This is like asking a Human Rights group if they've heard of Ghandi

